# "D" vom Coldwater Canyon litter Announcement



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

"D" vom Coldwater Canyon litter due April 15, 2012
Mother : Cassie vom Cinnamon Creek (Mea)
Father : Eddo vom Felsengebirge
Performance Breeding

More information can be seen on my website at http://www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com 








Eddo








Mea


----------

